# Process Technology Equipment and Systems



## محمد الاكرم (23 مارس 2011)

السلام
كتاب مفيد لمن يريد
:59::59::59:



PROCESS TECHNOLOGY EQUIPMENT AND SYSTEMS, 3E is the ideal book to provide process technology learners with state-of-the-art graphics and photos, alongside updated information that keeps pace with industry developments. This book carries on the tradition of excellence established by the first two editions which have successfully launched thousands of process technicians into the chemical processing industry. PROCESS TECHNOLOGY EQUIPMENT AND SYSTEMS, 3E is both student and industry-oriented and contains excellent line art to better illustrate key points and processes. Key topics include valves, vessels, and piping, pumps and compressors, motors and turbines, heat exchangers, cooling towers, boilers and furnaces, reactors and distillation, extraction and separation systems, and process instrumentation. 

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/aujve2oph
وفقكم الله


----------



## تولين (23 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## ج.ناردين (13 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------

